# Baule



## adritabares

Ciao carissimi foreri,


1)Potreste dirmi che frequenza d'uso ha la parola "Baule" in Italia?

2)In quali contesti di riferemento?

3)Facenti parte da quale registro di lingua?


Secondo me queste potrebbero essere le risposte, cosa vi pare? Come la pensate voi?

1) Penso che la frequenza d'uso sia scarsa.
2) Secondo me attualmente la parola "Baule" si usa quando si parla di arredamento, o quando si ascotano o si leggono racconti d' immigranti del dopo guerra che portavano tutto nei loro bauli.
3)..?

Vi ringrazio tantissimo per il vostro aiuto
Adriana


----------



## lidia1201

L'anno scorso, un mio amico dell'Italia centrale si era trasferito in una casa nuova, e mi ha detto che nella stanza non c'è ancora niente, tranne un divano, un tavolo e un baule. Non sapevo il significato e lui mi ha spiegato che si tratta di una grande scatola di legno, dove mettere le cose. Mai più ho sentito usare questa parola.


----------



## Evron

Ciao adritabares, 
sono contento di poterti essere d'aiuto come primo intervento su questo forum che mi sembra molto utile!
Rispondo alle tue domande: 

1) In effetti non viene molto usata, più che altro perchè il baule non si usa più. Non è però una parola che "sembra vecchia". Se ti capita di vedere un baule (grossa scatola di legno munita di cerniere e spesso di serratura o lucchetto) la puoi usare tranquillamente. 

2) Non è legata ad un preciso contesto, anche se la puoi trovare spesso su riviste o libri di arredamento. 

3) E' di uso comune.


----------



## lsp

Si dice: un immagine vale mille parole...


----------



## adritabares

Carissimi,

Lidia1201, Evron e Isp GRAZIE MILLE !!!!!! mai saprete quanto mi avete aiutato, vi ringrazio tantissimo.
Le foto geniali !!!!!!
Adriana


----------



## yuppiter

Buongiorno,
L'oggetto baule è in disuso quindi viene poco usato per indicare la cassa da trasporto con cerniere illustrata da ISP. Viene invece abbastanza usato per indicare il bagagliaio dell'automobile.
Un appunto sulla pronuncia: l'accento va posto sulla u; ho sentito spesso usare erroneamente, specialmente da meridionali, baule con l'accento sulla a.
Per finire, il termine baule (almeno in Lombardia) viene usato per indicare una persona particolarmente corpulenta.
Y


----------



## Juri

In Veneto si usa ancor oggi: El xe andà baùl, e el xe tornà casòn!(cassone)
Nel senso di uno che e' andato per venir a sapere o combinare qualcosa,
ma senza riuscirci.


----------



## claudine2006

yuppiter said:


> Buongiorno,
> L'oggetto baule è in disuso quindi viene poco usato per indicare la cassa da trasporto con cerniere illustrata da ISP. Viene invece abbastanza usato per indicare il bagagliaio dell'automobile.
> Un appunto sulla pronuncia: l'accento va posto sulla u; ho sentito spesso usare erroneamente, specialmente da meridionali, baule con l'accento sulla a.
> Per finire, il termine baule (almeno in Lombardia) viene usato per indicare una persona particolarmente corpulenta.
> Y


Non ho mai sentito in vita mia qualcuno che pronunciasse báule!! 
Il baule (nel senso di cassa) è un elemento del cosiddetto "modernariato" e come tale si può trovare in alcune case i cui inquilini scelgono questo stile d'arredamento.


----------



## claudine2006

adritabares said:


> Ciao carissimi foreri,
> 
> 
> 1)Potreste dirmi che frequenza d'uso ha la parola "Baule" in Italia?
> 
> 2)In quali contesti di riferimento?
> 
> 3)Facenti parte da quale registro linguistico?
> 
> 
> Secondo me queste potrebbero essere le risposte, cosa ve ne pare? Voi come la pensate?
> 
> 1) Penso che la frequenza d'uso sia scarsa.
> 2) Secondo me attualmente la parola "Baule" si usa quando si parla di arredamento, o quando si ascoltano o si leggono racconti d'immigranti del dopoguerra che portavano tutto nei loro bauli.
> 3)..?
> 
> Vi ringrazio tantissimo per il vostro aiuto.
> Adriana


----------



## Necsus

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Non ho mai sentito in vita mia qualcuno che pronunciasse báule!!


Ebbene sì, 'bàule' è una pronuncia diffusa nel centro-sud.


----------



## claudine2006

Necsus said:


> Ebbene sì, 'bàule' è una pronuncia diffusa nel centro-sud.


Forse dipenderà dalla zona...in Puglia non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## claudine2006

Juri said:


> Non posso esimermi dal ricordare che il baule e' spesso presente nel dialetto veneto: El xe anda' baul, e el xe torna' casòn.(cassone)
> Si dice di chi e' andato per sapere o procurare qualcosa, ma non ci e' riuscito.


Scusa, Juri, ma volevo farti notare che l'avevi già scritto.


----------



## yuppiter

claudine2006 said:


> Non ho mai sentito in vita mia qualcuno che pronunciasse báule!!
> Il baule (nel senso di cassa) è un elemento del cosiddetto "modernariato" e come tale si può trovare in alcune case i cui inquilini scelgono questo stile d'arredamento.


 
Non saprei indicarti di quale regione siano gli abitanti che usano questo accento ma se non sbaglio sono gli stessi che anzichè dire "scatola" pronunciano "scatolo"
Y


----------



## adritabares

Carissimi,

Allora per finire con questo benedetto "baule" 

Con riferimento al registro di lingua (linguistico) credo che sia d'uso comune, ma non colloquiale.
Voi come la pensate.

Grazie
Adriana


----------



## Necsus

adritabares said:
			
		

> Carissimi,
> Allora per finire con questo benedetto "baule"
> Con riferimento al registro di lingua (linguistico) credo che sia d'uso comune, ma non colloquiale.
> Voi come la pensate.


Adriana, io direi che è di uso comune e basta, è l'oggetto in sé che non è più tanto di uso comune, quindi non c'è occasione di nominarlo spesso..!


----------



## Juri

Non vi hanno fatto mai aprire alla dogana il baule dell'auto?


----------



## stanfal

Juri said:


> Non vi hanno fatto mai aprire alla dogana il baule dell'auto?


 
Si Juri, come diceva Yuppiter!  
E, a proposito della pronuncia, anche da queste parti ho sentito spesso dire bàule!

Sàluti
Stànfal


----------



## Necsus

Juri said:


> Non vi hanno fatto mai aprire alla dogana il baule dell'auto?


Hai ragione, il 'baule' può essere anche quello. Però in effetti io l'ho sempre chiamato 'bagagliaio', e l'ho spesso sentito chiamare più impropriamente 'portabagagli'.


----------

